# Erzeugung beliebiger Anzahl von Objekten in der ArrayList



## caiusjuliuscaesar (12. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte in einer ArrayList eine belebige Anzahl von Objekten anlegen, ohne die Objekte mit einzelnen unterschiedlichen Namen benennen zu müssen.

So ähnlich (der Compiler mosert allerdings hierbei):

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]

ArrayList <Oberklasse> ar = new ArrayList();

ar.add(new Unterklasse);  // Hier soll ein nicht weiter benanntes Objekt der 
                                   // Unterklasse eingefügt werden.


[/HIGHLIGHT]

Gruß, CJC


----------



## manuche (12. Mrz 2009)

probier es mal so:

```
ArrayList <Oberklasse> ar = new ArrayList[b]<Oberklasse>[/b]();
ar.add(new Unterklasse[b]()[/b]);
```


----------



## javaCR (3. Dez 2009)

Mein Vorschlag wäre eine Schleife, in der du bei jedem Durchlauf ein neues Objekt der Unterklasse erzeugst und der ArrayList hinzufügst:


```
ArrayList <Oberklasse> ar = new ArrayList<Oberklasse>();
for (int x = 1, x < AnzahlObjekte, x++)
Unterklasse u = new Unterklasse();
ar.add(u);
```


----------

